# Small North American Native Fish Tank



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello,

The other day my daughter asked me why all our fish are from "somewhere else" (meaning not North America). She then asked if there were fish she could put in her 10g tank that are from here...The only ones I could think of are minnows. Any of you Native Fish enthusiasts out there have any suggestions for her...oh, and she's 7, so the easier to care for the better.

Thanks! *w3


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

American killies, darters, gambusia, pupfish, several others but can't think of at the top of my head.


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks again Susankat, and these all stay relatively small?


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Killies and darters would do very well in a 10g tank


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I think most is 2 to 2 1/2 inch, depending on the species.


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you Ladyonyx, and thank you again Susankat.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

No problem. Should be a fun and relatively easy tank to set up and maintain


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*there is also the madtom catfish, Orange spotted sunfish, black banded sunfish, Blue spotted sunfish* . All of which stay pretty small


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice, thanks Jim!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*You may want to take a look at

*Jonah's Aquarium... Need Fish? *OR *Sachs Systems Aquaculture Welcomes You!

*Ive dealt with both and find them reliable, but prefer the latter 




*


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

How about some nice Heterandria formosa. Adult size is about an inch or less and I keep a whole colony of them in a 10 gallon.
This is an adult female next to a pygmy cory that shares the tank with the Heterandria. 










A bit more blown up picture of an adult female.


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Oldman, those look cool. I'll show her the pics and see what she thinks.


----------

